

Danish Iconfinder Raises $1.5 Million - iconfinder
http://www.arcticstartup.com/2012/06/06/danish-iconfinder-raises-1-5-million-from-vf-venture
Iconfinder has received a $1.5 million (€1.2 million) investment from VF Venture (Vækstfonden) the Danish state-owned funding arm, and a follow up investment from an American investor who has not yet been disclosed. The company has built a name for itself by providing easy search for icons used by web designers, app developers, and even anyone making a powerpoint presentation. With the funding, the company says it will continue to develop the core product and work on commercializing the large amount of traffic they see. Iconfinder's founders also say they're ready to take on Google's search in this niche area.
======
dot
The top 1000 Alexa ranking is impressive. I was scratching my head thinking
that has got to be a tiny niche, but apparently it's something a lot of people
need.

Amazing really. Execute well and you can be one the top 1000 biggest sites on
the internet. No matter how trivial or small your idea may seem. Wow!

Skål!

~~~
iconfinder
I think you have to think about icons in more broad terms ranging from a
generic symbol database (used by designers to find good metaphors for their
own icons) to graphics used in presentations. The use cases for small well-
designed symbols are plenty.

~~~
taphangum
I'd be interested to know how you managed to grow in this niche market.
Especially if it was SEO

~~~
iconfinder
I think the most important part of growing was focusing on high quality
content. 50% of the visitors are entering iconfinder.com in the browser or
clicking a bookmark. The site has grown because it was recommended by the
existing users. The user base is homogenic (web designers and developers) who
often work together in teams and therefore talk a lot together.

It was only recently (2010-2011) I started really focusing on SEO.

~~~
taphangum
Would you say that that 50% first found the site through a search engine
though? I know i did. And only after did i start talking about it. Love the
service btw

~~~
iconfinder
I'm not 100% sure how the users find it initially, but about 25% of total
traffic is from Google now - many come via Image search. Thanks!

------
sgdesign
IconFinder is a great site, very happy for them! And it's got a lot of
potential beyond merely being a search engine.

